# want to dive



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am looking for someone to dive the pensacola of alabama area if you are interested pm me


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

mississippi here..(pascagoula)


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

if you go diving or fishing and have room i would like to go if you don't mind i will split gas and other costs


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

where you from, we will start diving/fishing probably in the next few months also if the wind and rain slack off. we launch out of dauphin island.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am out of pass christian ms my phone number is 228-365-0194


----------

